# [SOLVED] installing age of empires 2 xp



## sacredskull6 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok so i've just recently tried to install age of empires 2 on my computer 
with windows xp. it goes fine until 51%, it then stops and this pops up

"Age of Empires II Setup encounterd a disk error while writing to the file C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Age of Empires II\DATA\interfac.drs. Make sure your hard disk is not full, and that the file is not in use."

could someone help me?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: installing age of empires 2 xp*

Hi sacredskull6,
Could you please post your full system specs? 
Microsoft prepared a large list of solutions for game errors like this one,

Take a look at this:

Error message when you install a Microsoft game or mapping program 

Is this the original came disc? Has it ever been installed before? 

Best of Luck,
Seal.


----------



## sacredskull6 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: installing age of empires 2 xp*

Thanks seal

turns out it was a bad disk drive, thanks alot. 

-sacredskull6


----------

